# For our Vets on this Memorial Day



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Came across this touching tribute to our elderly vets. It's both funny and sad - well worth the 10 minutes to view it.






My dad was a Korean War vet. He passed away about thirty years ago, but I can still remember as a young boy bugging him to tell me a "war story". It was only years later that I realized the horrors that he must have lived through.

If you know a veteran, give them a hug, or a handshake. Tell them how much we appreciate their service and sacrifice.


----------

